# Parotocinclus sp. 3



## Jonergin

Just got three of these little dudes in this week. LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!


----------



## Tex Gal

They are beautiful! Where did you get those? Are they the same size as the affinis otos?


----------



## doubleott05

i bet these broke you.... very nice however


----------



## Jonergin

@Tex Gal, I got them from a seller in South Carolina on Aquabid. I'll PM you her info, though I'm not sure she has anymore. They are only supposed to get up to 1 inch TL. Right now they're just over 1/2 the size of my adult Otos. They're doing really well with my CPDs and Rosy Loaches.

@doubleott05: Agreed. Thank you!


----------



## JustLikeAPill

Wow. Smaller than an oto? I am very interested in those guys, beautiful!

Are they as sensitive as otos when first purchased? IME, Otos are easy to kill when you first get them but after the first month they are extremely hardy. Are these guys similar?


----------



## Speaker73

JustLikeAPill said:


> Wow. Smaller than an oto? I am very interested in those guys, beautiful!
> 
> Are they as sensitive as otos when first purchased? IME, Otos are easy to kill when you first get them but after the first month they are extremely hardy. Are these guys similar?


Hear hear! These guys are awesome! Need to get some for my next tank!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## XJfella95

Hey. Those babies are beautiful. I have pitbull plecos but they are black and white speckled. 

If these marbled ones become available again let us know. I want a few.


----------



## Jonergin

Thanks for all the compliments everyone! 

I've never had problems with otos when I first purchase them, my problems arise much later down the line when the females get egg-bound--so I guess I can't really comment on that. So far they seem pretty hardy but, from what I can tell, the person I got them from spent a fair amount of time acclimating them. They supposedly like softer more acidic to neutral water, high aeration and warmer temps. I'm curious to see what kinds of algae they prefer... got plenty to pick from right now. :-(

I'll be keeping my eyes out for more of these cuties, so if I hear of any larger shipments I'll be sure to give a yell.


----------



## XJfella95

Subscribed


----------



## ChadRamsey

what a beautiful pleco. and so tiny

i must have missed it, how much did you say you paid for them?


----------



## anubias6439

good luck with them, not many people have the best of luck with this species.


----------



## maverickbr77

how are these guys doing for you


----------



## Jamario

They're beautiful! From which country they come from? Do you know it?


----------



## Nano85

They are wonderful fish to have! I had 2 of them for about eight months. They eat mostly dust algae on glass and driftwood. Wouldn't really touch other algae. Once they acclimate in an aquarium for about a month it should be smooth sailing from there! Let me just say, they do not take well to blackouts. I had to perform a blackout with my planted nano tank and they did not make it through. They must always have some source of food or they starve quickly. I will definitely be buying some more when available at my lfs though. Best of luck with these guys!


----------



## richy

I kept a few of these a few years ago. They lasted in my tank for about 3 months. They have a more specialized diet than just dust algae... I'm not sure what else they ate, but I'd certainly love to give them a go again sometime in the future. According to the LFS that I purchased them from, they are a species out of Peru.


----------

